

ALWAYS LAUNCH ON FRIDAY recounting my launch last week - benjaminlotan
http://screening.tumblr.com/post/1290638404/the-necessity-of-the-friday-launch

======
c1sc0
Funny how times have changed ... 10 years ago we'd have a 'no-release on
friday' policy to allow everyone to have a nice weekend. Now that lots of
weekend projects grow into 'startups' the opposite makes sense. Most calendar
software has an option to make your work-week start on sunday or monday, but
not on friday. Today it seems most work-weeks start on Friday at 17.00.
Congrats on the launch!

------
benjaminlotan
this was my first post-launch blog post about printingfacebook... It's short
and i dont know if people will agree, but i thought i would submit it here and
see if anyone else has comments about launching... or advice. :-)

------
jessor
Love the idea! Congratulations on the launch :)

